# The spirit of Jesus



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

What a wonderful pope!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...pope-francis-tells-mothers-in-sistine-chapel/


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Good for him.

I don't get the issue about public breast feeding... that is as long as there is some modesty used when doing it.

What it boils down to is that no matter what a person does, there will be someone who is offended.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> What it boils down to is that no matter what a person does, there will be someone who is offended.


Truth!


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> What it boils down to is that no matter what a person does, there will be someone who is offended.


That's not a very nice thing to say.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

jld said:


> What a wonderful pope!
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...pope-francis-tells-mothers-in-sistine-chapel/


I'm not sure if you are actually being serious here or if this is a joke, but I hope it is the latter.

I have breastfed 3 children in "public places" without being blatant about it. I don't need a Catholic pope (who by the way has never been a mother who needs breasts to feed a baby) to give me approval or disapproval. He can take his opinion and shove it where the sun don't shine for all I care. If there is a God, guarantee he does not reside with these hypocrites. 



Steve1000 said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say.


Perhaps, but it's the truth. No matter what anyone does or says, someone in the world will find offense. It's a fact. Would you rather have everyone hide behind rituals and robes and Catholic pomp and circumstance and other nonsense and crap as opposed to actually admitting the truth? Oh, and while they attempt to hide all their members' sexual misconduct and abuse of young children?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hope Shimmers said:


> I'm not sure if you are actually being serious here or if this is a joke, but I hope it is the latter.


My comment was 100% meant to be a joke. That's why I ended it the wink.

Yes, I agree that too many people are too thin skinned.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not a religious person. I was born and raised Methodist, but I gave it up a long time ago. But I like this pope. He's very progressive, which I think is awesome.


----------

